# North Central Texas Lakes



## nlester (Apr 14, 2015)

Lake Lavon north of Dallas has gone from 12 1/2 feet low (40% capacity) in October to 3 3/4 feet low (80 %) this morning. Most of the lakes around here are rising after a long drought. We can enjoy it while we we can, it has been a long walk from the dock to the water.


----------



## ccm (Apr 15, 2015)

Yea!!! I live about a mile from Richland Chambers lake & we went from almost 13.5ft low to just about 6.5ft low. We can at least launch our boats now!!! But we still need a lot more rain to fill everything back up to normal. [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Moedaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hopefully the fish haven't suffered to much from the drought


----------



## nlester (Apr 15, 2015)

Some of the members on the local forum are remembering back to the spring of 2012 when the lake was even lower and came up in a few days. They remember that the spring was poor fishing but the summer was good. Right now, the bad fishing is holding true. Still it is nice to be able to put a boat in the water.


----------



## nlester (May 14, 2015)

Over 3 years of extreme drought and now people are being flooded and boat ramps are closing for high water. The water will recede from the boat ramps but it will take time for people to recover from the damage from the floods and tornados.


----------



## JMichael (May 14, 2015)

If Tx doesn't have enough water by now, you better start looking for the source of the leak! :lol: Kidding aside, I hope you all fare well with the flood waters that are hitting some areas. My kids are down in the Greenville area and I worry they'll be affected by all this water too.


----------



## nlester (May 25, 2015)

Our lake is about to breach the spillway but we are lucky here, almost 400 homes washed away in the San Marcus area in south Texas. The lakes are full in North Texas but you can't get on them. Lake Texoma is 25 feet above normal and washing over the spill way, for the fourth time since it was built. The CORE is in flood control mode here so there is limited fishing this holiday at the local lakes.

One of the members of the local forum is thinking about setting up a tree stand so he can fish from shore.


----------



## frydaddy (May 25, 2015)

Fairfield is perfect but it doesn't catch the runoff the bigger lakes do. we took 10 cats off jugs Friday night all in the 5lb range and managed a cooler full of tilapia with bows. if you bass fish try something that looks like crawfish. we saw lots of them in the lights in and on the grass in the water im sure the bass are feasting on them.


----------



## nlester (May 26, 2015)

JMichael said:


> If Tx doesn't have enough water by now, you better start looking for the source of the leak! :lol: Kidding aside, I hope you all fare well with the flood waters that are hitting some areas. My kids are down in the Greenville area and I worry they'll be affected by all this water too.



We haven't found the leak yet and all the pots are full.


----------



## richg99 (May 26, 2015)

Everything is bigger in Texas, even the floods. Ha Ha richg99


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 26, 2015)

Reporting from Lake Hawkins, Texas, just north of Tyler:

2.5" more last evening. We are a spring fed lake, and almost always stay at a constant level. However, the spillway is rushing just as fast as it can. Huge oak trees down in places from the ground being so saturated. We had a silver maple that fell last Thursday (no damage, just a mess to clean up).

We are 2 miles (north) from the Sabine River, which rose another 2.3' last night. The gates at Lake Fork are open, so it will only be a matter of a day or two before the river comes up even more. The slews were already flooded.

Unbelievable! :shock: 

Prayers for our neighbors down at Houston. [-o<

UPDATE: Flooding rains again last night. Docks are now under water. More rain coming tonight. 5.27.2015


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 26, 2015)

JMichael said:


> If Tx doesn't have enough water by now, you better start looking for the source of the leak! :lol: Kidding aside, I hope you all fare well with the flood waters that are hitting some areas. My kids are down in the Greenville area and I worry they'll be affected by all this water too.



We are SE of Greenville. I know there have been warnings issued for some counties below the spillway at Texoma, but not sure if Greenville is included.


----------



## nlester (Jun 14, 2015)

The heavy rains across Texas throughout May could cover the entire state nearly eight inches deep, or fill over 35 trillion gallons, according to the National Weather Service.

Officials from the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers said it will take about 90 days for lake levels to return to normal.

Boat ramps and swimming areas could remain closed for much of the summer, a corps official said.

“We’d love to have recreation available for the Fourth of July, but it’s very doubtful,” Col. R.J. Muraski said.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 15, 2015)

Add in the "Tropical disturbance" that is headed for the TX coast on Tuesday, and some parts of TX are going to get more rain.

The guys in SW TX are praying it goes there. They still have drought conditions.

https://www.khou.com/story/weather/2015/05/27/houston-weather-forecast/12790385/

richg99


----------



## JMichael (Jun 15, 2015)

nlester said:


> The heavy rains across Texas throughout May could cover the entire state nearly eight inches deep, or fill over 35 trillion gallons, according to the National Weather Service.
> 
> Officials from the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers said it will take about 90 days for lake levels to return to normal.
> 
> ...


Why are the ramps and swimming areas closed? Is it because of the flooding/high water levels, or is there some fear of some contamination in the water?


----------



## frydaddy (Jun 15, 2015)

JMichael said:


> nlester said:
> 
> 
> > The heavy rains across Texas throughout May could cover the entire state nearly eight inches deep, or fill over 35 trillion gallons, according to the National Weather Service.
> ...



high water. they don't want some drunk crashing a jet ski into a picknic table that is submerged or water skiers crashing threw those cables stretched from pole to pole along the road sides. government has to protect the crazys from them selves.


----------



## nlester (Jun 15, 2015)

Some of the flood control lakes are holding about twice the normal amount of water because of the flooding. The CORE appears to be priortizing the release of water based on the impact to homes and infrastructure. The park facilities, including the ramps, are under water. Some lakes were shut down because the wake from boats was washing up into homes. The soil under ramps that are flooded is unstable and will need to dry out for about 3 weeks after the ramps are out of the water. A lot of infrastructure damage. 

Most people who want to fish are going about 1 1/2 hour away to constant level lakes with spillways and no flood gates but even those lakes are impacted.

We were suppose to go on a guided trip on Texoma yesterday. The lake got high enough that the floating docks rose up over the tops of the anchor poles. Some floated off into the lake and the rest were such a jumble the they could not get the boats out. At one time Texoma was over 24 ft above conservation level.


----------



## Yakfoot (Jun 29, 2015)

Choke Canyon has come up a little but is still 20 ft. low. Mason Point and Greyhound Point are supposed to be about a mile apart but I think it is about a half mile now and you can't see between the two. Its a solid forest of stickups. But that's South Texas.


----------



## nlester (Aug 6, 2015)

Lake level from 14 ft low to 12 ft high and today the gates are closed with the lake at normal level. Ramps open all over the lake and the fishing is getting better. All since the first of May.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 7, 2015)

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> Reporting from Lake Hawkins, Texas, just north of Tyler:
> 
> We are 2 miles (north) from the Sabine River, which rose another 2.3' last night. The gates at Lake Fork are open, so it will only be a matter of a day or two before the river comes up even more.



Hope that houseboat of the boys' is tied to the trees with some pretty strong cables.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 8, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> TexasLoneStar56 said:
> 
> 
> > Reporting from Lake Hawkins, Texas, just north of Tyler:
> ...



LOL! Those monsoon rains we had back in the spring are long gone. Boys are on the river today. The Sabine is at 4.56'. They had to take the air boat down. Flat bottoms are too much work when the river is down. Going down river with kickers in shallow drive is ok. But coming back up one must get out and pull across the rocky shoals. :x Think I'll sit in the A/C and wait for a good rain. 8)


----------



## nlester (Aug 9, 2015)

WOW - what a change


----------

